

Ask PG: Thinking of establishing YC in Africa? - aitoehigie

i will like to ask PG, are you thinking of establishing YC in an African country?. There are alot of first rate hackers who have great ideas but have little or no opportunities to turn them into viable businesses. so whats your take on that?
======
pg
The seed funding business is at least national; you don't need to have a YC in
each city, because founders will move. There are signs it may also be
international. About a quarter of the startups in the last YC batch had
foreign founders. We're going to see how far we can push that trend before
resorting to an old fashioned technique like starting branch offices.

<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

------
davidw
You might search this site looking for discussions of Europe. If they're not
willing to go there, which is relatively easy, I highly doubt they're going to
set something up in Africa, unless there's some super compelling reason.

The only one I could think of is price. How much would it cost to fund, say, a
team of three for a year? Living expenses, internet connection, etc...?

------
rrival
Here's a derivative idea: kiva.org for startups everywhere, with a % take in
the outcome.

~~~
aneesh
An important distinction: Kiva allows only debt financing - the lender needs
to be paid back in cash. YC does equity financing - if you fail, you don't owe
them anything, but their upside is bigger too.

